# Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie



## Explosiv (8. Oktober 2010)

*Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Wie bereits mehrfach vermutet, scheint AMD eine Umbenennung der kommenden Grafikkarten-Serie zu planen. Auch BartsPro/XT wird aktuellen Berichten nach, als Radeon HD6850/70 erscheinen. So berichtet ATi-Forum.de, dass dies nun so gut wie sicher scheint und hat diesbezüglich eine Folie veröffentlicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ist auf einem publizierten internen Dokument, die beabsichtigte neue Namensgebung ersichtlich. So soll aus Juniper XT, eine HD6770 werden und aus  HD6770 „Barts XT“ wird eine HD6870. Die HD6970 „Antilles“ wird demnach eine HD6990. Man geht weiter davon aus, dass gleich mehrere Grafikkarten mit Dual-GPUs erscheinen werden. So soll aus der geplanten HD6870 „Cayman XT“,  eine HD6970 werden. Die HD6990-Namensgebung wird somit vermutlich nur den Multi-GPU-Lösungen vorbehalten sein. 

Quelle: News.ATi-Forum.de


----------



## belle (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Wenn man beim Juniper den neueren, schnelleren DDR5-Speicher der Radeon HD 6xxx - Reihe verbaut, wäre ich mit dem Rebrand zufrieden (also 1600 MHz statt 1200 MHz mit 128 Bit Anbindung).


----------



## XE85 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Also ich finde die Namensgebung extrem dämlich (sorry für den Ausdruck), 61xx, 62xx und 63xx lässt man offensichtlich "unbenutzt", aber am oberen Ende quetscht man drei Karten in den bereich von 6950 - 6990 und die Dual GPU Karte hat gerade mal eine um "20" höhere Nummer als die schnellste Single GPU Karte, für Taktgesteigerte Modell ala 4890 bleibt nurmehr die letzte Stelle

aber trotzdem danke für die info

mfg


----------



## Explosiv (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Naja, anscheinend sind die "Junipers" so gut verkauft worden, dass man der Reihe eine "zweite" Chance gibt. Juniper hatte bisher die beste Ausbeute an Chips, im Vergleich zu der HD5800er-Reihe. Daher ist ein neues Namensschema zwingend notwendig und auch logisch, wenn sich zwei Karten zur bestehenden Serie, dazu gesellen.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*



XE85 schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Namensgebung extrem dämlich (sorry für den Ausdruck), 61xx, 62xx und 63xx lässt man offensichtlich "unbenutzt", aber am oberen Ende quetscht man drei Karten in den bereich von 6950 - 6990 und die Dual GPU Karte hat gerade mal eine um "20" höhere Nummer als die schnellste Single GPU Karte, für Taktgesteigerte Modell ala 4890 bleibt nurmehr die letzte Stelle
> 
> aber trotzdem danke für die info
> 
> mfg



Dafür hat man dann mehr Raum um im unteren Preissegment ein breiteres Angebot aufzufahren, wo ohnehin 90%+ aller Karten verkauft werden.

Weshalb die Bezeichnung "dämlich" sein sollte entzieht sich meiner Logik, sie ist allenfalls ungewohnt.


----------



## Pixelplanet (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dafür hat man dann mehr Raum um im unteren Preissegment ein breiteres Angebot aufzufahren, wo ohnehin 90%+ aller Karten verkauft werden.
> 
> Weshalb die Bezeichnung "dämlich" sein sollte entzieht sich meiner Logik, sie ist allenfalls ungewohnt.



genau das ist die Sache die die meisten Leute nicht checken

wir sind eine minderheit im bereich der Highend Karten macht man nicht das Große Geld hier geht es nur um Prestige und darum wer den Größten hat das Geld macht mann dann mit den Einsteiger und Mainstream Karten die in Fertig PC´s landen


----------



## Pyroplan (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

@pixelplanet
wäre aber folgende aufteilung nicht besser:
 - 69xx -> enthusiast
 - 68xx -> high end
 - 67xx -> higher mid
 - 66xx -> mid
 - 65xx -> lower mid
 - 64xx -> higher low
 - 63xx -> low
 - 62xx -> lower low/Onboard
 - 61xx -> GPU in APU (oder Onboard)

Dann hätte man auch low/mid schön breit abgedeckt, aber ebenfalls ne unterteilung von high und enthusiast und sieht sofort was Dual-Gpu ist. 

naja der leser mit gehobenen Ansprüchen wird sich wohl eh erst informieren und Preise vergleichen.
Finds halt nur sehr ungewohnt da es jetzt alles durcheinander ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Rein Mathematisch gesehen ist das sicher der Fall aber stell dir vor es wäre so. Die allermeisten Käufer haben sehr wenig Ahnung von PCs. Da kommt dann das Argument
"Warum soll ich mir die langsame von AMD kaufen wo doch die grüne Karte ne höhere Zahl dran hat?"

Ihr dürft nicht immer davon ausgehen, dass jeder weiß was er kauft, dem ist in den allermeisten Fällen nicht so, die meisten Kunden kaufen das wo ne größere Zahl auf der Packung und ne kleinere aufm Preisschild ist - das hat nix mit Leistung und Funktionen des Produkts zu tun! Zum Glück für NV können doch viele den Firmenunterschied erkennen sonst würde NV mit jetzt 3stelligem Namensschema ja immer alt aussehen


----------



## XE85 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dafür hat man dann mehr Raum um im unteren Preissegment ein breiteres Angebot aufzufahren, wo ohnehin 90%+ aller Karten verkauft werden.



ja das hat man, nur wird er offenbar nicht genutzt



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Weshalb die Bezeichnung "dämlich" sein sollte entzieht sich meiner Logik, sie ist allenfalls ungewohnt.



Weil sie mMn einfach dämlich gemacht ist. Die Dual GPU Karte nur durch die 3. Stelle zu unterscheiden ist in meinen Augen einfach Schwachsinn, wenn man sich nach unten merh Raum schaffen möchte warum nimmt man nicht das alte Schema mit X2 für die Dual GPU Karte?

Zudem suggieren die Zahlen auch ganz andere Leistungsunterschiede als sie in der Praxis wohl vorhanden sind. Ich wette der Leistungssprung von 6850 auf 6950 ist kleiner als der Sprung von 6970 auf die Dual GU Karte 6990, obwohl die Zahlensprünge eigentlich das umgekehrte suggieren.

mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Das X2 Schema wird Problematisch.
Da du davon ausgehen kannst, das es wieder nicht möglich sein wird eine "X2" mit voll ausgebauten Highend SGPU auf den Markt zu bringen, oder zumindest nicht der volle Takt erreicht wird, wäre eine 6970 X2 meiner Meinung noch unsinniger. Da es keine "echte" 6970 mal 2 wäre.


----------



## GrauerLord (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Ich muss zugeben:
Ich check das nicht mehr.
Warum können die nicht einfach weitermachen wie bisher?
Jetzige Generation heißt 5XXX, die nächste 6XXX usw.
Nicht so ein Verwirrspiel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

haben wahrscheinlich bei NV gesehen dass Rebranding sich gut verkauft


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*



XE85 schrieb:


> ja das hat man, nur wird er offenbar nicht genutzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
muss nicht zwangsläufig sein.
Wird für die 6990 der Cayman Pro Chip verwendet und die Skalierung von CF eingerechnet, wird meiner meinung nach der sprung nicht so groß sein...
nachdem der Barts PRo vermutlich ein Halber Cayman Pro ist (siehe HD5K serie) wird der sprung von 6850 auf 6950 doch grß genug ausfallen...


----------



## Hugo78 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> haben wahrscheinlich bei NV gesehen dass Rebranding sich gut verkauft



Neeeee.... bei den "HD4k -> HD 51xx -> HD 500v" damals hieß es sie "wurden dazu gezwungen". 
Dieses Opferschema bitte beibehalten, nicht das bei labilen Zeitgenossen noch bleibende Schäden entstehen.


----------



## GaAm3r (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Unnötig.!
Meine Meinung.
Verwirrt den ungebildeten Käufer (<50%) nur noch mehr.


----------



## MARIIIO (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

AMD beschäftigt (und bezahlt, will ich doch hoffen) ja wohl auch MArketing-Menschen, die sich im Vorfeld über eine längerfristig ausgelegte (mind. 5 Jahre im Vorraus) Namensgebung gedanken machen. Daher frage ich mich, ob die einfach nur totalen Mist gebaut haben. 
Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, ist es kalkuliert und hat wohl "marketingtechnische vorteile" (Die Kunden wissen, die 5870 ist eine top-karte, und greifen daher zur 6870 in erwartung einer höheren leistung, als sie dann tatsächlich bekommen). Man könnte es auch kundentäuschung nennen


----------



## Gunny Hartman (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Naja Ich halte nicht so viel von der Namensänderung bzw. dem Rebranding. Okay, eigentlich ist es ja auch kein Rebranding, da man dazu ja ein und den selben Chip verwenden müsste. AMD bringt aber neue Chips, nennt den Mid-Range Chip aber HD 6800, welche ja eigentlich einen Cayman-Chip besitzen sollte. Den Cayman nennt man dann HD 6950/70 und Antilles HD 6990. Im oberen Bereich wirds mit den Zahlen etwas eng. 
Was die Leistung angeht bin Ich auch etwas skeptisch. Ich hoffe AMD überrascht mich da. Ich hatte mir eigentlich etwas mehr von dieser Hybrid-Generation erhofft. Faktisch ist es ja keine neue Generation, sondern eine Mischung aus der aktuellen und der nächsten Generation. Aber gut ist immerhin, dass AMD die Shader effektiver machen wird (4D Design). Ich hoffe, dass bei den Southern Islands, die in 28nm kommen, noch weitere Verbesserungen vorgenommen werden und man dann von einer wirklich neuen Generation sprechen kann. Vor allem die Effizienz muss weiter verbessert werden und auch die DX11 Performance muss besser werden.


----------



## Eckism (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Unnötig.!
> Meine Meinung.
> Verwirrt den ungebildeten Käufer (<50%) nur noch mehr.



Wieviele ungebildete Käufer kennst du denn, die sich ne Grafikkarte kaufen und einbauen, ohne jemanden zu fragen, der sich wenigstens etwas damit auskennst?


----------



## CyLord (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Die alte Serie wurde ja degradiert - da ist es nicht ganz so tragisch.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

@ Cylord

5770 @ 6770 ist degradiert? Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?

e:/


Eckism schrieb:


> Wieviele ungebildete Käufer kennst du denn, die  sich ne Grafikkarte kaufen und einbauen, ohne jemanden zu fragen, der  sich wenigstens etwas damit auskennst?



Doch, doch, sowas gibts schon. Außerdem wenn man sich nur "etwas" informiert, zumindest mit einer Grafikkartenrangliste, ist man dennoch leicht beeinflußbar durch einen Fachverkäufer, bzw. einer Person die man für einen fachkundigen Verkäufer hält.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

ich verstehe nicht welchen sinn es hat, das oberste segment (69xx) dann gleich mit drei karten vollzustopfen von denen eine dann auch noch dual-gpu und zwei single sind. und ein rebrand von 57x0 zu 67x0 fände ich mal ganz schlechten stil. wo wäre das problem gewesen mit dem alten zahlenschema, nach dem "Barts" die 67xx-Nische besetzen würde? ich hoffe ja noch darauf dass das alles einen logischen grund hat (zb leistung, leistung oder leistung) und die jetzigen informationen noch blendgranaten sind.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Grafikkarten von AMD/ATI - Hardware im Preisvergleich - auch angepasst. 6700er turks und 6800er barts *g* fehlen nur die ersten preise


----------



## Earisu (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Man man AMD wer soll da noch den Durchblick behalten? Die ganzen Spekulationen gehen mir langsam auf die Nerven AMD soll nun endlich mit den Zahlen rausrücken und am besten die Bezeichnungen dafür gleich mit. Will nun endlich wissen ob es sich lohnt von der 5850 auf die neue Generation zu warten oder ich mich doch mehr oder weniger im NV Lager umschauen muss...


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> @ Cylord
> 
> 5770 @ 6770 ist degradiert? Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?
> 
> ...



Eben.


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*



Earisu schrieb:


> Will nun endlich wissen ob es sich lohnt von der 5850 auf die neue Generation zu warten oder ich mich doch mehr oder weniger im NV Lager umschauen muss...




Lohnt es sich bei AMD nicht umzusteigen, dann bei nVidia erst Recht nicht. Das neue Single-GPU Topmodell bei AMD wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit etwas oder auch viel schneller als die GTX 480.


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Bei (viel) weniger Stromverbrauch.


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Bei (viel) weniger Stromverbrauch.



Viel weniger glaube ich nicht, aber schon ein Stück weniger.

Mich interessiert aber eher, ob die Bildqualität erneut gesteigert wurde.


----------



## Mihajlo (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*



Earisu schrieb:


> Man man AMD wer soll da noch den Durchblick behalten? Die ganzen Spekulationen gehen mir langsam auf die Nerven AMD soll nun endlich mit den Zahlen rausrücken und am besten die Bezeichnungen dafür gleich mit. Will nun endlich wissen ob es sich lohnt von der 5850 auf die neue Generation zu warten oder ich mich doch mehr oder weniger im NV Lager umschauen muss...



Die Cayman-Serie dürfte wohl spielend die Leistungskrone erobern wenn sich die Spekulationen um Barts bewahrheiten. Da ist allerdings noch längeres warten (2 Mon.?) angesagt und man wird tief in die Tasche greifen müssen. Im NV-Lager gibt's imo nichts was den Umstieg von einer HD5850 rechtfertigt, es sei den man will Geld verbrennen.


----------



## Schrotti (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Wenn nvidia so was macht dann schreien alle aber bei AMD ist das ok .


----------



## sudfaisl (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Mit dem Unterschied, dass nVidia steinalte Karten 3 Mal neu rebranded und ATi eine komplett neue Serie mit neuen Namen betraut. Das ist ja wohl ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


----------



## MG42 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*



Eckism schrieb:


> Wieviele ungebildete Käufer kennst du denn, die sich ne Grafikkarte kaufen und einbauen, ohne jemanden zu fragen, der sich wenigstens etwas damit auskennst?


Haha ich kenne jemanden 


Spoiler



ich sag ihm was bringt dir deine MGPU-Karte und  die dort verbauten 2048 MiB VRam wohl doch effektiv nur 1 GiB sind und er sagte nur das kann nicht sein, in GTA 4 zeigt es nur 1024 an, aber ich hab doch 2048 weils ja auf der Packung steht...  Naja, jetzt hat er es langsam geblickt, aber bin mir nicht sicher, obs daran lag, weil er geschnallt hat, dass die gtx480 in einigen spielen schneller iss...



Jedenfalls jetzt mal zum Thema, hört sich einfach blöd an, und ist einfach ungewohnt, wenn man mal die Generationen von AMD (Ati) davor mal anschaut, speziell die Namensgebung, die schon seit der 9000er Reihe (über die xserie, x1k, von HD2k bis HD5k) Tradition hat(te).


----------



## DarkMo (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

ahjo, da se die 57xxer in der 6er fortführen und dort als 67xxer laufen lassen (laut dem bildchen da - warscheinlich das selbe nur mit den 4d dingern, was au immer das is ^^), seh ich das ned gar so wild. die einzige umlabelung erfolgt bei den recht erfolgreichen 57xxern, der rest kann (wie hier auch schonmal erwähnt) garnich umgelabelt sein - die hatten bisher ja noch garkein "label" ^^

bin auf jedenfall sehr gespannt, was nu wirklich wird *g*


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

@ DarkMo

4D-Dinger? Meinst du den Aufbau der Shader? Die hochkomplexen, schwer auszulastenden 5D-Shader seit der HD2000 werden hfftl zu besagten 4D-Shadern (ganz grob gesagt: 1D: 1 Instruktion/Shader und 5D: 5 Instruktionen/Shader), welche leichter auszulasten sein sollten.
Somit sollte die theoretische Leistung näher an der praktischen sein, also effizienter.

Und für mich bedeutet: Neue Generation = Neuer Chip . Somit finde ich ein Umlabeln mies, da es etwas neues suggiert (4D, Leistung, BQ, wasauchimmer). Eine 57x0 zur 67x0 umgelabelt suggeriert etwas, was nicht da ist.

Vllt hat AMD das von Nvidia in jüngster Zeit abgeschaut, aber mies bleibt mies. Wenn das so eintritt, sollte jeder, der die Grünen dafür kritisiert hat, das gleiche bei AMD machen.

Bei den Notebooks hats AMD schon halb durchgeführt, was mir bisl stinkt...


----------



## DarkMo (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

joa, deswegen schrieb ich ja, dass ich dann wenigstens hoffe, das bei den "neuen" 5770 ala 6770 (naja un 50 eben) wenigstens diese 4d shader eingesetzt werden (btw danke für die erklärung). sonst wärs wirklich mies. aber gut, bleibt auch dann noch das selbe ^^ bei nv kam ja auch immer was "neues" hinzu (kleinere fertigungsgröße, neue dx version bla blubb, sowas wars doch immer oder?).

vllt isses auch die krankheit des aktuell besser platzierten. an den preisen sieht man ja, das man nie falsche sympathien entwickeln sollte ^^ plötzlich hat nv das bessere p/l verhältnis und bei amd sind die preise zum einstieg der neuen generation nach einem jahr auf die ursprungs/releasewerte gefallen  sprich, man kann getrost für die neuen karten preislich über dem releasewert der alten generation ansetzen. wäre der preis wie üblich (was man hier so im forum zum release der 5000er rum so gelesen hatte) kurz nach release gesunken, um sich bei einer normalen relation einzupendeln, dann wären die 5870er jetz vllt kurz vorm release der neuen bei 200 euro rum gewesen und mit den neuen hätte man wieder den alten release-wert erreicht. so aber... aua :/

naja, ich bin jedenfalls gespannt. wenn da nix bahnbrechendes passiert was den preis bestätigt, dann kann ich immernoch zu einer soliden 5870 oder 470 oder so greifen und hab auch noch bissl geld gespart. oder aber es is was geniales und ich kann zuschlagen. so oder so will ich bis weihnachten ENDLICH wieder (nach über nem jahr) ne funktionierende ordentliche graka haben >< (erst die defekte 4870, dann garnix, dann ne uralte 2d karte, jetz die schwache 240).


----------



## Mihajlo (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*



sudfaisl schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied, dass nVidia steinalte Karten 3 Mal neu rebranded und ATi eine komplett neue Serie mit neuen Namen betraut. Das ist ja wohl ein himmelweiter Unterschied.



Ja, da sollte mal einige die Kirche im Dorf lassen  
Schon der Titel "AMD mit Rebrand..." ist natürlich falsch. Wenn dann betrifft die Umbenennung wohl nur die 57xx Serie, soweit den Gerüchten zu trauen ist.​


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*



DarkMo schrieb:


> joa, deswegen schrieb ich ja, dass ich dann wenigstens hoffe, das bei den "neuen" 5770 ala 6770 (naja un 50 eben) wenigstens diese 4d shader eingesetzt werden[...] sonst wärs wirklich mies. aber gut, bleibt auch dann noch das selbe ^^ bei nv kam ja auch immer was "neues" hinzu (kleinere fertigungsgröße, neue dx version bla blubb,[...]oder?).



So wie es aussieht, wird die 57x0 in 67x0 umbenannt, also alter Chip in neuem Gewand.
Und wer ne Graka braucht, aber nicht sofort kaufen will/muss kann ja warten und dann die bessere Option nehmen, klar.

Bei Nvidia hat das mit den DX10.1-Karten ewig gedauert, hat nix mit 8/9800 GT(S/X) zu tun. Gut, bei der GTS 250 wurde mal ein Stromsparmechamismus und 1GB zur Referenz, aber sonst? HybridPower war mal da, dann wieder weg... Und vllt noch ein Shrink, aber ansonsten war der Chip identisch.


----------



## belle (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Wenn nvidia so was macht dann schreien alle aber bei AMD ist das ok .


Selbstverständlich, ich bin dabei! AMD lass' ich (persönlich) sogut wie alles durchgehen! 
(siehe Kommentar S.1)


----------



## kuer (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Nichts für ungut, aber kannst du die Überschrift ändern, den man kann nichts rebranden, was noch nicht auf dem Markt ist. Ich finde, das die  Überschrift falsch rüber kommt.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

es geht ja um die 57x0 die zur 67x0 umbenannt wird. das die 6er serie in diesem zug ein anderes benennungsschema wie bisher erhält is zwar auch umstritten, aber wohl nich der kern des threads ^^


----------



## kuer (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*



DarkMo schrieb:


> es geht ja um die 57x0 die zur 67x0 umbenannt wird. das die 6er serie in diesem zug ein anderes benennungsschema wie bisher erhält is zwar auch umstritten, aber wohl nich der kern des threads ^^


 

Das weis doch keiner. Entweder kommt ein vieleicht davor oder vermutlich. Aber so ist es quark.


----------



## GaAm3r (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

Nicht Yoguhrt ?
Der Rebrand ist doof .


----------



## DarkMo (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMD mit Rebrand der neuen Serie*

na in er news hier steht doch, das es bestätigt is, das dieses neue namensschema wirklich so kommt ^^


----------

